# difference between models



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

I have some family who are shopping for pistols and one they asked me about was a Taurus PT111. Since I know little about Tauruses I thought I would ask you all.

what is the difference between the millennium pro, 24/7pro and 24/7 pro OSS model lines?
Is it just size? are the actions, controls, manual of arms the same for all three?
Doesn't one (or maybe all) provide a second strike capability but otherwise act as a SA normally?

I do recall reading something about the early versions of one of the lines having reliability problems and a horrible trigger. Was that the original millennium and they have since been phased out and replaced by the millennium pro? or was it the millennium pro and so that's where the 24/7 models came into play to adress those issues?


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I believe ther OSS version was made to compete for a goverment defense contract. It had some slight chnages made to meet some government specifications. Probably safety and corrosion resistance.

I've handled both at shows and I didn't notice any big differences.


----------

